# Pineoleum Bottle



## jejbottles (Nov 7, 2005)

I recently dug up a clear bottle that has four sides and says PINEOLEUM on two sides and PHYSICIAN'S on one side and TRIAL on the other.  The bottle is clear and about 2 inches tall, it has a cork top.  This bottle was found at a dump at a home which a doctor lived in from approximately 1910-1950.  Any info. on the age or value of this bottle is appreciated.


----------



## David E (Nov 10, 2005)

PHYSICIANS PINEOLEUM
 SAMPLE PINEOLEUM

 Light green 2 1/4" x 1 13/16" x ?
 ABM

 also listings for two other (Not Sample)
 PINEOLEUM
 (Liquid Ointment)
 Advertised 1913 1944-42 & 1942-41
 New York City
 clear 3 /4" x 1 5/16" x 7/8"

 Clear 5"x 1 5/18" x1 5/8"

 Value unknown.Dave


----------



## jejbottles (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. David

 jejbottles


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 13, 2005)

hey jejbottles an welcome heres a pic sorry it not better .stuck with this cheap camara neat little bottle though. lots of luck diggen bill


----------



## madman (Nov 14, 2005)

ithink they gave away a ton of those trial bottles  ive found a few also mike


----------

